# Recent Letter to Mike - Try this first...



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Dear Dr Mahoney,Iâ€™m sure it cannot be a rare event for you to receive letters of thanks, but I just felt the need to add my voice to the throng!I was diagnosed as having Irritable Bowel Syndrome in June 2004, following a sudden onset which I can pinpoint precisely to a highly stressful event in the January which certainly seemed to be the trigger in my case - although I appreciate that stress is not the â€˜causeâ€™ per se. I eventually consulted my GP to find an explanation for the crippling abdominal pain I had been experiencing intermittently for the previous 5 months - frequent episodes of which almost always led on to bouts of tearful and exhausted vomiting. The antispasmodic tablets prescribed by the GP were of little help. I gave up my part-time teaching post as a direct consequence of the condition, focussing instead on my role as an on-line tutor. I would frequently sit at the computer sweating with the pain but of course in this context at least my students didnâ€™t know!I was lead to your IBS 100 hypnotherapy programme... and by the time I had completed it my symptoms had reduced by what I considered then to be a miraculous 70 - 80%. The relief from the dreadful symptoms was sustained and the improvement continued after I had finished listening to the CDs. I can now report that I have been COMPLETELY symptom-free for the past 3 monthsI suffered from IBS symptoms for less that a year. It horrifies me to read in the literature of people who are enduring this syndrome for year upon year upon year - and it grieves me to think that for 80% of these people relief might be merely 100 days away if only they knew! Iâ€™m happy for you to use my name and the content of this letter in any way you deem appropriate to help â€˜spread the wordâ€˜.Words are simply inadequate to express my gratitude for the time, effort, and determination you have brought to the cause of bringing relief to IBS sufferers.Yours Thankfully,Pam DanielsCheshire England


----------

